

Retrace Genius to Become One - StartupBuilder
https://medium.com/p/30904d3ad716

======
megaman22
This is one of the reasons I love the Id github ([https://github.com/id-
Software](https://github.com/id-Software)), and even more so, Fabien
Sanglard's reviews of the code in that code base
[http://fabiensanglard.net/](http://fabiensanglard.net/)

